# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Nha Trang 3 ngày - Khởi hành từ Sài Gòn

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*Khởi hành từ Sài Gòn*
Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 Đêm
Khởi Hành : 1, 8, 15, 22, 29/07/2011
Giá tour trọn gói: 4.899.000 VNĐ
Phương tiện: Đi về bằng máy bay
Điện thoại: (08)39146688

NGÀY 1: NHA TRANG – SUỐI KHOÁNG THÁP BÀ – ĐẢO VINPEARL (ĂN TRƯA, TỐI) 
Sáng: Đến Nha Trang. Quý khách tham quan Suối khoáng nóng tháp Bà tắm hồ bơi, thưởng thức liệu pháp “Ôn tuyền thuỷ liệu pháp”, tắm bùn khoáng (Bao gồm tắm hồ bơi 50.000 VND/người lớn, không bao gồm các chi phí tắm bùn khác.)Trưa: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà hàng. Đến khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Quý khách khởi hành tham quan Vinpearl (Chi phí tự túc: 300.000VND/người lớn, 210.000 VND/vé trẻ em, bao gồm cáp treo và tất cả phí trò chơi trong Vinpearlland)

    * Trò chơi ngoài trời: đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay dây văng, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, tàu lượn siêu tốc, đu quay vòng xoay, xe đạp bay, tàu hải tặc, thành phố vui nhộn, thú nhún, xiếc thú (3 xuất/ngày).
    * Trò chơi trong nhà: phim bốn chiều, xe đụng, vườn cổ tích, thiên đường trẻ em, siêu thị game, phòng karaoke…
    * Khu thuỷ cung Vinpearlland với diện tích trên 3,400m2, là đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt.
    * Khu công viên nước với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: khu trò chơi mạo hiểm, khu trò chơi dành cho trẻ em, hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, khu trò chơi gia đình mạo hiểm…

Tối: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. Sau đó trở về khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

NGÀY 2: NHA TRANG – TOUR 4 ĐẢO (ĂN BA BỮA) 
Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan 4 Đảo.

    * Bãi Cũi: quý khách tham quan, bơi lặn trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển quí hiếm hoặc quý khách có thể ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính (chi phí tự túc:tàu đáy kính: 40.000VND, lặn 450.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 1 ), 200.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 2 ), 200.000 đ ( Bơi xem san hô bằng kính lặn, ống thở)
    * Hòn Một: quý khách dùng cơm trưa nhẹ với các món ăn hải sản: cá chiên sốt cà, Mực nướng, Thịt nướng khoai tây chiên, Trứng chiên, Canh tôm cải...

Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ “Cây nhà lá vườn” Quán rượu nổi! Một ly rượu, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.

    * Bãi Sạn quý khách giải trí và nghỉ ngơi tại điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang. Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có tai Nha Trang. (Bao gồm phí Bãi Trang 20.000 VND/vé)
    * Hòn Miễu: tham quan Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên. (Bao gồm vé Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên 35.000 VND/vé)

Tối: Dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. Trở về Khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

NGÀY 3: NHA TRANG (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA) 
Sáng: Dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách tự do hoặc đi tham quan Thành phố:

    * Tháp Bà Ponaga: một công trình có quy mô lớn nhất và có vai trò quan trọng trong lịch sử nghệ thuật kiến trúc tôn giáo Chăm.
    * Chùa Long Sơn: ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang. Đỉnh đồi là bức tượng Kim Thân Phật tổ (còn gọi là tượng Phật trắng) ngồi thuyết pháp, tượng cao 21 m, đài sen làm đế cao 7 m.

Xe đưa quý khách mua sắm đặc sản tại Chợ Đầm. Sau đó trả phòng, ăn trưa tự do đến giờ ra phi trường Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay về thành phố HCM. Đến TP HCM kết thúc tour chia tay quý khách, hẹn ngày tái ngộ.

----------


## o2webhosting

Công ty Du lịch Sen Vàng kính chào quý khách. 

Công ty Du lịch Sen Vàng hân hạnh giới thiệu quý khách những chuyến *Du lich Sapa* hấp dẫn trong tháng 9, 10: 

 Du lịch Sapa: Núi Hàm Rồng - Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc) 

 Du lịch Sapa: Thị trấn Sapa - Núi Hàm Rồng - Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc) 

 Du lịch Sapa: Du lịch chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan 

Kính chúc quý khách những chuyến đi vui vẻ và may mắn. 

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## asia_nt01

Nha Trang - Đà Lạt Mộng Mơ
Mã tour: NTDL5D
Thời gian: 5 ngày 6 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE
Giá:Liên hệ

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: xe và HDV Asiatourist đón quý khách tại sân bay/ga Nha Trang, xe đưa quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, đưa quý khách tham quan Viện Hải Dương Học Nha Trang. 1130 Quý khách dùng cơm trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi. 
Trưa: Sau khi dùng cơm trưa, xe đưa quý khách đến: Trung tâm du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà - phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng.
Tối: Sau khi dùng cơm tối quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.	

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - VINPEARL LAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn
14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam. 
20h00: Trở lại bằng cáp treo. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.	

Ngày 03:NHA TRANG - ĐÀ LẠT (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h00: sau khi ăn sáng và làm thủ tục trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Đà Lạt Trên đường quý khách chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp hung vĩ của rừng núi Lâm Đồng vói độ cao 1.500m so với mực nước biển. những cao nguyên chè, rừng thông già, sông mây… Đến Đà Lạt, nhận phòng. Ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi
Chiều: Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm (cáp treo tự túc), ngắm cảnh Hồ Tuyền Lâm. Dinh Bảo Đại. Ăn tối. Tối tự do dạo chơi ngắm cảnh Đà Lạt với Hồ Xuân Hương, café Thủy Tạ. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.	

Ngày 04:LANGBIANG - SUỐI VÀNG (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm, Khởi hành vào Xã Lát ,buôn của người dân tộc Lạt dưới chân núi Langbiang, quý khách leo núi qua đồi Mimosa, thung lũng Trăm Năm để chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang và ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố hoa thơ mộng trong sương. Tham quan Thung Lũng Vàng, Thác Ankoret, Hồ Dankia, Suồi Vàng. Ăn trưa. Nghỉ ngơi. 
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan vườn hoa thành phố, tham quan Đà Lạt Sử Quán, nhà thờ Domain (Mai Anh) mua đồ len.
Tối: Quý khách dùng cơm tối với các món đặc sản Đà Lạt. Tự do hoặc quý khách có thể tham gia Chương trình giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng với người dân tộc (Chi phí tự túc).	
Ngày 05:ĐÀ LẠT - NHA TRANG ( ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: ăn sáng, quý khách tham quan Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, đưa quý khách tham quan lò mức truyền thống Đà Lạt mua đặc sản
Trưa: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa và trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách rời cao nguyên Đà Lạt trở về Phố biển Nha Trang. Về Nha Trang ăn tối. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.	
Chú ý	Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình	
Nội dung khác: du lich nha trang bang may bay, the apec, ve may bay, khach san nha trang, cho thue tau, cano

Tour bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (5 bữa phụ và 10 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa, 1bữa ăn tại Vinpearland)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé cáp treo + tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG

Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu khứ hồi: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Sài Gòn
Thông tin hướng dẫn: 
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

